

The fallacy of startup risk - dennybritz
http://dennybritz.com/2014-06/startup-risk.html

======
fridriksson
The risks versus benefits from a CV (resume) point of perspective are not
always obvious. Yes, you as a founder, will in most cases improve a lot faster
regarding to skill set than in big corp. Spot on the comfort zone theory. BUT
if you had 5-6 years of failed startup experience your CV will not always
reflect your personal improvement.

